# refusing to get up while eating grass



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

My almost six month golden retriever pup after a walk, or after just being on our lawn to go potty will lie down and eat grass (pulling it up by the roots and also getting dirt in her mouth) and refuses to get up. At over 40 lbs, we can't make her. When offered a treat after using it to get her up, after a couple of days, she just eats it and then lies down again. Pulling on her leash also does not work. If I ignore her by turning my back, she will just keep eating the grass with dirt attached and then after a couple of minutes get up. But not because she listened to me as a leader, just when she felt like it, and after eating some dirt that I fear might also contain parasites! I feel like it is becoming a power struggle between the two of us and don't want it to make her even more stubborn as a result. Has anyone else had this problem and solved it?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Try a higher value treat. Hot dog? Liver? If all else fails, I'm sure a sardine would do it  and then you'll smell like sardines and she'll follow you anywhere!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you need to call the Dog Whisperer!! I think I remember a Bassett Hound on the show that wouldn't get up and the lady had to carry it where she wanted it to go. Cesar Milan had the dog "hopping to" in short order (but I can't remember exactly what he did!)
You've probably thought of this, but obedience classes would show your dog that you need to be obeyed.


----------



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

Dear Jo Ellen, Thanks for your reply. Problem is, no matter what the treat, she gets up on command to come over and eat it, but then lays down again. She will do that repeatedly.

Dear Ignutah: Thanks also for your reply. Is there really a way to contact the Dog Whisperer. i bought his book last weekend (Be the Leader of the Pack) but there is no mention of how to solve my problem in that book. Is there some way to get advice from him over the phone? Also, I do have our puppy starting to attend a basic obedience training class and also had that trainer come to our house twice for two private sessions, but she has only told me to try the treat thing as a lure and then to ignore her, but like I said, she is basically just getting her way: i.e. eat the grass, roots and dirt with it, and getting up when she, and not me, chooses. 

Also, the trainer recommended and fitted her for a Gentle Leader, because she pulls a lot when walking (we did not get this puppy until she was 14 weeks old). The GL stopped the pulling and so longer walks are possible, but she doesn't particularly like it, although after a week and a half she lets it be put on her willingly. But sometimes in the middle of the walk she will rebel and sit down or lie down refusing to move, this time not for grass but I believe trying to assert her independence over the GL? Personally, I wish I did not have to use the Gentle Leader, but the trainer thinks it necessary because she is a big dog now (over 40 lbs) and does pull most of the time without it.

If you have any more thoughts, I would greatly appreciate them.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oy. A few things here. First off, step back and take a deep breath.
Please know that this is a VERY common puppy behavior. Dogs in general like to eat grass, however many puppies go through a phase of pulling it out by the roots and eating the dirt. This is a behavior I personally would choose to make unavailable and wait for them to grow out of rather than making an issue out of it.
Now how do you make it unavailable? Do not give her the opportunity to perform the behavior. Do not let her "hang out" in the lawn and do this. Either engage her in active play with you (chase, tug, fetch, etc) or keep her off the grass (go inside, tell her to lay down on the concrete). 
Now, the PROBLEM is NOT the grass eating. The problem is the ignoring you and refusing to move. CLASSIC PASSIVE MANIPULATIVE BEHAVIOR BY DOGS. Don't fall for it. How much do you weigh? Do you weigh more than 80 pounds? Then you are at least twice the weight of your puppy and clearly stronger than her. I understand not being able to pick her up but how can you not move a 40 pound dog? DRAG HER. Call her ONCE then DRAG HER AWAY FROM THE AREA. If she chooses not to stand up, that is her problem, not yours. I guarantee if you keep dragging eventually she will see how fruitless and stupid this is and will stand up. Do not talk to her, just drag her. She doesn't need you to tell her how dumb this is. As soon as she has four feet under her in a standing position THROW A PARTY!! PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE Play with her, give her treats, throw a toy, really make a big happy deal out of it. Take her away to another area where she cannot lay down and eat grass. I guarantee it will not take 3 times before she gets her butt off the ground when you call. Currently, it's her will against yours, and she is winning. This is a classic maneuver called the "dead alligator" and is VERY MANIPULATIVE. Don't fall for it. 
Unless you are physically incapacitated I do not understand how you cannot budge a 40 lb dog wearing a leash and collar. You will not hurt her. 
I am not a fan of the Gentle Leader. Yes, it does work, but it manages the dog, does not train it, and personally, the thought of that thing wrapped around my head gives ME a headache. Try a pinch collar instead. Dogs do not resist it like they do a Gentle Leader and the correction it gives is effective and straight forward. 
Best of luck!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I find the fewer words I use while training, the easier it is for my dogs to understand what I want. I use tons of " body language ", one command, then go nuts with praise. In this situation, I would slowly and gently shuffle my feet into the spot the pup was grazing on.. say leave it! They have to choice but to go as I am now " claiming " the area.. so I praise and treat.


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

If it helps, my Monty has always gone after the grass in the same way you described. He will stop for a treat or a distraction but, if left alone, would eat the whole yard. The "root" part is very disturbing as the grass won't grow back. My solution is that he is NEVER in the yard unattended for any meaningful amount of time. It breaks my heart that he won't just run and play in his big, fenced in backyard but I just can't leave him out there. In addition to grass, he is happy to eat all the flowers and bushes if left alone. I'm hoping he will eventually grow out of this (he has done it since we got him at 3 months and is still doing it at 8 months) if only so that he can get more exercise in the yard. Good luck. P.S. He gets two big walks a day so it isn't that.


----------



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to post suggestions. 
My reply for Annie: Let me explain further: I cannot intervene with my puppy (Jenny) suddenly lying down and eating the grass/roots/dirt because she does this on our lawn when she is also sniffing around to piddle and poop. We live in a neighborhood and thus our lawn is the only appropriate place for her to relieve herself. And the only other place to take her either before or after our walk or even just when out to relieve herself is back into the house, and I can't take her there if she still needs to piddle or poop! Also, I am 67 years old this month, and Jenny is presently 43 pounds at almost 6 months of age and makes herself "dead weight" when we battle this out. Jenny's mother is 72 pounds and therefore I expect Jenny will be about that weight in another 6 months and so I am really anxious to figure out to handle this before then! I do have a son and husband who more successfully yank her in trying to solve this problem, but that only works SOMETIMES for them. Long walks are important for Jenny at this point as she has a lot of energy. We'd also like to put in an invisible fence but not to just leave her out to play on her own but to create a safe place for her and us to play together for fun and exercise. However, I suspect this grass thing will still continue to be a periodic problem even then. Also, we could end up with no grass and all dirt! But otherwise, Jenny is your usual sweet, loving golden, she loves us, we love her, she responds very willingly and well to letting me clean her ears and I use treats there, she waits when I tell her to when putting down her food dish, etc.


----------



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks KAW for sharing with me, and my problem is perhaps different in that my pup (Jenny) eats the grass/dirt when I am there with her and refuses to stop with the use of treats, tugging on leash, or ignoring her (which allows her to decide when to stop, not me). What do you do to get your golden to stop eating grass in your presence? Perhaps Jenny is just unusually strong-willed and stubborn? But still would you let me know what you do, even if your dog seems much more compliant to your commands than Jenny is to mine? See my other reply to Annie today for fuller detail of my situation. Thanks again, hope you see this.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I dunno, this might just be a phase. Flora used to (and occasionally still does) lie down on walks and REFUSE to move. I used to just give up and walk home with her, but recently I decided enough is enough! and when she does that, I just drag her until she gets up and walks with me. I feel terrible dragging her down the street and I'm sure my neighbors think I'm awful, but she has really pretty much completely stopped with the behavior since I started doing that.

Good luck!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You could try a prong collar to pop her when she's ignoring you to graze. Or even on her buckle collar, try 'popping' (give short sharp tugs, rather than trying to drag her - it can be annoying). 

Or, have a spray bottle with some vinegar and water in it, and spray the grass in front of her where she's grazing. Tobasco might work as well, to make it less 'yummy' for her. 

At the same time for both have some really good treats to offer her for coming to you and walking beside you, something better than vinegar/tobasco grass clumps.

You can also try giving her a handful of rabbit pellets and a scoop of yogurt to give her the bacteria/greens that she may be craving.

Or, get a wire muzzle so she doesn't have the option of grazing, and then take her for walks that way so she learns what you want from her (that going out the door with the leash on does NOT mean lay there and graze like a cow).

If you aren't strong enough to correct this it might be an idea to have your son or someone else walk her for a few weeks so she breaks the habit as well.

Lana


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Every Golden I've had (5 now) have eaten grass like crazy. From the time they were pups until they passed. I think Goldens are part Cow 

He doesn't do it as often now, but Gilmour would bring huge, foot-wide patches from the kennel into the house and eat it, leaving a huge dirt pile for me to clean up when done!

And now, heaven help me, he has discovered Pine Cones. ****....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

... Noah and the puppy are part cow, I agree. This weekend I'm blaming it on the time they spent watching golf on TV. Noah sees me coming and chows faster, and recently has a trick of pulling the dirt out with the grass. Scout is learning from Noah as he sees me coming and grabs a mouth full and runs with pure bliss.


----------



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks so much. I definitely understand what you are saying. My Jenny looks so much like your Flora!


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, its not easy but we often have to physically pull him away from the spot he is working on (67 lbs). I see in your message to Annie that you might not be able to do this. I then try to get him distracted by a toy or a high premium treat. It does not sound like I have it nearly as rough as you do though. To tell the truth, I sometimes feel it is an attention getting activity. I wish you the best of luck as I know how crazy it drives us.


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, when I say pull him, I mean in the prone position. He will also not get up. Away from that behavior, he is a really good dog (8 months).


----------



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks to all those who have let me know I am not alone in this problem with Jenny and sharing with me their experiences. I truly appreciate your input. And yeah, Jenny does stuff her mouth and look blissful, trying to eat it faster than I can get it out of her mouth!


----------



## luvmypuppy (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, one more thing. Re pulling the dog on the leash. I have read in books and also seen on this site (as side remarks in discussing choke collars) that pulling a dog even on a leash attached to a buckle collar can harm their trachea, so that has really concerned me as a possible danger in trying that method. It sounds like all is okay with those doing that, but still there were so many remarks on the other site about the dangers of pulling dogs hard on whatever collars they have(and our retrievers do require hard pulling due to their weight when they are refusing to cooperate......


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

luvmypuppy said:


> Oh, one more thing. Re pulling the dog on the leash. I have read in books and also seen on this site (as side remarks in discussing choke collars) that pulling a dog even on a leash attached to a buckle collar can harm their trachea, so that has really concerned me as a possible danger in trying that method. It sounds like all is okay with those doing that, but still there were so many remarks on the other site about the dangers of pulling dogs hard on whatever collars they have(and our retrievers do require hard pulling due to their weight when they are refusing to cooperate......


CHOKE collars (regular chain slip collars) DO choke them. I really very rarely use a choke collar. In fact I only use them in the show ring because that's all we're allowed. 
PINCH collars have a limited range of tightening and do not choke the dog. YES -- they are painful -- that is why they work. But it sends a very clear message to the dog without physically harming them like a choke collar can. Because it does not choke them they do not panic. 
A Gentle Leader has minimal power in a case like this -- they work well to prevent forward motion because the dog is not going to power into it's own face. However they can easily pull BACKWARDS against a Gentle Leader and throw their weight into it. So trying to pull a dog forward with a Gentle Leader is not easy. A pinch collar works from all directions.
Really, what I'm reading from you is a lot of complaint and excuses. Stuff like this won't fix itself, you need to be willing to buckle down and make it work. I really believe with a pinch collar and a little elbow grease you can move that 40+ lb dog. 
I totally understand that she does this while out going to the bathroom. That doesn't change much. Does she know a "go word" that means hurry up and go potty? She should. She should not be allowed to mosey around and decide to lay down and tear up grass. Go potty, and/or let's go for a walk. KEEP HER MOVING. Don't give her the opportunity to perform the undesired behavior. 
I am dealing with a little bit of this with my parents and their 5 month old golden pup (my dog's puppy). He isn't doing the grass eating bit but if he doesn't want to get up and move, he will totally ignore them, and even roll over and play dead if they try to clip the leash on him. IT DRIVES ME NUTS. I spent a half an hour the other day convincing my mom that she cannot stand there and call him while he lays there like a dead fish, that every time she calls him and he doesn't respond she is training him to ignore her, and that she needs to go get the leash, clip it on him and drag him until he gets up. In her mind that is just way too much work. Well, what do you expect? The dog is being taught that his is OK behavior, that he can get what he wants if he lays there like a lump on a log. He is not going to train himself. It is the OWNER'S responsibility to train their dog to behave like they want and sometimes that takes some real effort.
Best of luck.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would suggest that you keep some cooked chicken or hotdogs in your fridge and when you are going for a walk, put them in a baggie in your pocket. When she lays down and refuses to move, use the treat. Wave it under her nose. Hotdogs usually are a great lure. When she gets up and moves mark the action verbally by saying "yes!". It really won't take long for her to realize that making you happy makes good things come her way. You can make this a positve experience rather than a battle of wills.

By the way, my Jasper is known for trying to pacify me if I call him and he isn't quite ready to come in (usually when there is a new foster puppy in the house). He is worried that I am upset with him and will roll over on his back in the yard and won't move. It is a very submissive gesture. I usually just walk into the yard, lift him up and put him on his feet, he shakes it off and then comes into the house. If I were to put a pinch collar on him and pop him as was suggested here, he would go into total shutdown mode, as will a lot of goldens.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

fostermom said:


> By the way, my Jasper is known for trying to pacify me if I call him and he isn't quite ready to come in (usually when there is a new foster puppy in the house). He is worried that I am upset with him and will roll over on his back in the yard and won't move. It is a very submissive gesture. I usually just walk into the yard, lift him up and put him on his feet, he shakes it off and then comes into the house. If I were to put a pinch collar on him and pop him as was suggested here, he would go into total shutdown mode, as will a lot of goldens.


On the flip side I believe this is manipulative behavior to get what he wants. He clearly does not want to come inside, and instead of complying with your command to come, he actively avoids it. He knows that acting in a submissive manner buys him some attention from Mom. Classic maneuver. We all know that if a dog chews something up when we are gone from the house, and if we punish the dog when we return, he has no idea what he did wrong or why he's being punished, right? So the dog learns over time that if he offers up submissive behavior upon the owner's return, that is a release valve for the owner's anger. The owner says "See, he knows he's done something wrong" because the dog is groveling, but the owner feels guilty about punishing a groveling dog, so they let it go. Pressure and stress is gone. Dog learns that submissive behaviors get rid of Mean Mom. Same situation as the dog flipping over into dead alligator mode when you call him inside and he doesn't want to. Not only do you stop calling him, but you go over and fuss over him. He's got you pretty well trained.
Ahh, these goldens are so smart. If the dog knows that a pop with the collar means "COME HERE -- good things happen over here" then why would they worry? Why would they "shut down." This is falling for more of the submissive displacement behavior stuff. If a pop with a collar causes a dog to "shut down," you've either done a lot of heavy, confusing corrections with the collar (so much so that the dog cannot escape, cannot fight it, and is so stressed he doesn't know what to do but collapse...and I've never done that to a dog and would imagine you haven't either), or he has learned to solve his problems by ACTING submissive, because that gets you to stop. What a clever, manipulative little creature!
My suggestion to the pinch collar for the play possum dog is because the owner claims they cannot pick the dog up physically. The pinch collar sends a pretty clear picture to the dog -- move or the collar hurts...will make this process much easier. By picking your pup off the ground by the buckle collar (putting him on his feet) -- it's the same result with more muscle used on your part. 
If we would realize the roots of our dogs' behaviors we would be able to communicate with them much better and they would be happier.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I also agree with those suggesting upping the treat value -- to the original poster, what exactly were you using as a treat to lure her away?
If it's something boring like dog kibble or a biscuit, then you should definitely try something higher value -- hot dog, cold cuts, cooked chicken or beef, etc. First use it as a lure while saying a command like "Here", then when she gets good at that, use the treat not as a lure but a reward for complying to "Here."


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> On the flip side I believe this is manipulative behavior to get what he wants. He clearly does not want to come inside, and instead of complying with your command to come, he actively avoids it. He knows that acting in a submissive manner buys him some attention from Mom. Classic maneuver. We all know that if a dog chews something up when we are gone from the house, and if we punish the dog when we return, he has no idea what he did wrong or why he's being punished, right? So the dog learns over time that if he offers up submissive behavior upon the owner's return, that is a release valve for the owner's anger. The owner says "See, he knows he's done something wrong" because the dog is groveling, but the owner feels guilty about punishing a groveling dog, so they let it go. Pressure and stress is gone. Dog learns that submissive behaviors get rid of Mean Mom. Same situation as the dog flipping over into dead alligator mode when you call him inside and he doesn't want to. Not only do you stop calling him, but you go over and fuss over him. He's got you pretty well trained.
> Ahh, these goldens are so smart. If the dog knows that a pop with the collar means "COME HERE -- good things happen over here" then why would they worry? Why would they "shut down." This is falling for more of the submissive displacement behavior stuff. If a pop with a collar causes a dog to "shut down," you've either done a lot of heavy, confusing corrections with the collar (so much so that the dog cannot escape, cannot fight it, and is so stressed he doesn't know what to do but collapse...and I've never done that to a dog and would imagine you haven't either), or he has learned to solve his problems by ACTING submissive, because that gets you to stop. What a clever, manipulative little creature!
> My suggestion to the pinch collar for the play possum dog is because the owner claims they cannot pick the dog up physically. The pinch collar sends a pretty clear picture to the dog -- move or the collar hurts...will make this process much easier. By picking your pup off the ground by the buckle collar (putting him on his feet) -- it's the same result with more muscle used on your part.
> If we would realize the roots of our dogs' behaviors we would be able to communicate with them much better and they would be happier.


Actually, he doesn't have me well trained. Unfortunately, he was a starved, abused puppy when he came into my home as a foster puppy. He weighed 14 lbs at 4 1/2 months old. No, he is a sensitive soul and the whole reason that I use positive training methods now.

If I could not physically turn him over, then I would use a treat to get him to turn over on his own. He is a very sweet boy and I will not betray his trust in me by using physical corrections on him. 

By the way, he is well trained and is a therapy dog who visits schools and the boys and girls club for reading programs, so I do know what I am doing with him in regards to his training.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> No, he is a sensitive soul and the whole reason that I use positive training methods now.
> 
> If I could not physically turn him over, then I would use a treat to get him to turn over on his own. He is a very sweet boy and I will not betray his trust in me by using physical corrections on him.
> 
> By the way, he is well trained and is a therapy dog who visits schools and the boys and girls club for reading programs, so I do know what I am doing with him in regards to his training.


I'm with you on this one. There are so many other methods to do in a positive way that I would never pop the leash on a submissive dog. My lab, Vanilla, is a rescue and I don't know what kind of life she led before she came to me but even after 2 years she still acts very submissive towards all people....licking her lips, crouching down, curling herself into a "C" shape, ears flat against her head. She does have some behavior issues that I have been working on, such as turning into a tasmanian devil when certain dogs are walking down the street :uhoh:, etc. but I'm having success with using positive methods. Jack would be the same--he would become more fearful if I ever popped the leash on him.


----------

